# Bürostuhl gesucht



## Lacritz (14. Juni 2014)

Heyho , 

ich suche derzeitig einen neuen Bürostuhl , da ich nachdem mein letzter kaputt gegangen ist, jetzt einige zeit auf einem normalen "Holz-Küchen-Stuhl" saß , suche ich verzweifelt nach einer Bürostuhl alternative!
Ich bin so rund 1.80 Groß und wiege iwas zwischen 70-80k (lange nicht mehr gewogen...).

Jemand Ideen? Bzw. auf welchen sitzt ihr denn so? 

sollte aufjedenfall qualitativ die nächsten Jahre halten 

MfG Lacritz


----------



## Deanne (14. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mal in diesen Thread schauen, dort wurden meines Wissens nach schon Empfehlungen ausgesprochen.

Ansonsten gilt: jeder ist anders gebaut und hat eine andere Haltung, Empfehlungen können nie explizit auf deine Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sein. 
Ich würde mir ein paar Exemplare anschauen und vergleichen. 

Vielleicht solltest du auch noch erwähnen, was du ausgeben willst und wie lange du täglich am Schreibtisch sitzt.

Ich selbst sitze auf einem einfachen Schreibtischstuhl aus dem Möbelhaus, mehr als 80 Euro hat der nicht gekostet. Dennoch bin ich sehr zufrieden und kann selbst nach stundenlanger Arbeit nicht über Rückenbeschwerden klagen.


----------



## Lacritz (14. Juni 2014)

Budget sind ca. 100&#8364; wenn mich jedoch ein Stuhl vom Hocker reißen sollte.. gerne auch mehr.

Ich sitz so rund 3-5 Stunden pro Tag am Rechner / Schreibtisch alleine Beruflicher Natur, je nachdem auch mal mehr... 

Meine Haltung kann ich recht gut anpassen, sitze gerne hoch & vorallem hab ich recht gerne viel Beinauflage.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2014)

Ich würde hier mal reinschauen:
http://www.buerostuhl24.com/
Da sind alle Preisklassen vorhanden. Die haben auch einen guten Service. Zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich da mal was gekauft habe (vor 2 Jahren).



Lacritz schrieb:


> Bzw. auf welchen sitzt ihr denn so?


Auf diesem hier:
http://www.buerostuhl24.com/buerostuhl-chefsessel-prado-leder-schwarz.25004.html
Ist allerdings eine etwas andere Preisklasse. Aber noch lange nicht das teuerste. Die gehen bis 1.500Euro rauf und sehen teilweise gar nicht mal sehr bequem aus.


----------



## zockerfan87 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habe einen Topstar und bin damit völlig zufrieden


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab seit Jahren so'n "Markus" von Ikea und bin damit auch ziemlich zufrieden. http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40103100/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juli 2014)

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/S99896844/#/S69896845


----------



## Magdalena82 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallöchen,
 
Bürostühle bekommt man doch günstig bei Ikea...
Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem guten Shop für Türen.
 
Kann mir jemand einen Shop oder Anbieter empfehlen ?
Die Rede ist von Hauseinganstüren.
 
Viele Grüße


----------

